# Car will not start without holding gas pedal?



## mjustice82 (Sep 14, 2006)

I just picked up a '97 Sentra XE for $160 with no mods, all factory specs and matching vin. It was running very rough so I ran dianostics and replaced the mass airflow sensor and the distributor.

Now it's reving properly but it still will not start or stay running without pressing the gas pedal. Can you please give me some suggestions on things to check?

I'm getting code 55 but that seems to mean all sensors are good. I cleaned the TPS and IACV and they seem to be working fine. Compression in all cylinders checked out as well.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

yes 0505 is all codes good, but i had this same thing happen once, its more than likly your IACV Idle Air Control Valve, 
here is a thread that has pics and good explinations

http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-...-start-up-idle-stalling-issue.html#post786899


----------

